# New hearing test for Havs



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

I think I may have discovered a new very cheap hearing test for your Hav. What you do is leave your Hav in the living room when he/she is quietly resting, you then go down a long hall to the bed room where you attempt to quietly remove the lid from a jar of mixed nuts. If you Hav comes running you know their hearing is excellent. Sally passed with flying colours.

David


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm sure Tori would pass that test, too! ound:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Houston could pass that test too. He loves ice cubes so he will do the same thing when he hears the freezer open. Amazing.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: That is so funny, with hard wood floors it's hard for me to even make it out of the room without them hearing me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, yes....

Gucci can be upstairs on the far end of the house and hear the fridge open! Or someone park in the driveway (even I can't hear that w/ the TV on!)

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That is so funny - Sissy loves the vanilla cookies we keep in our cookie jar.
If we even cling into that jar she comes running. I will try to quietly open it and she hears - I can't believe it sometimes.

When it comes to food - her hearing is perfect:ear:


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

It has been almost a year since I joined the forum to research the Havanese breed. We have only had Sally since June, but she has been the delight of our lives. What I found interesting are characteristics of the breed that were talked about on the forum ( example , they like to be up high and rest on the back of your favorite chair while chewing on your ear, or the "run like hell" syndrome, and the presence of the "paper shredding gene")...all these apply to Sally. I don't understand why the breed is so little know as they are pure gems and could bring soooo much happiness to so many people.
I must admit, I was a little concerned about the breed hearing about the many medical problems eg. deafness that some Havs have, but so far we have been very fortunate and Sally is our happy healthy little clown.

David


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer can hear his treat bag being opened in the kitchen when he is in the basement ---- BUT will sometimesnot respond when you call his name when you are 1 foot infront of him.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

You're so right Ryan, when it comes to treats or ice cubes, Havee is right there. He hears from a mile away or from a deep sleep. But call him to come and he walks the other way. We're working on that one after the holidays are over!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh yes. My Cash is a stealth one. He can be out cold in the living room having not paid any attention to me all day- but the minute anything is opened quietly in the kitchen he is standing right behind you --- having not made a sound getting there--- he's my little ninja. Jasper has selective hearing for food. it has to be cheese to get him running.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This thread is funny----and true! How do you even get into another room?ound:
Quincy never misses my foot steps to walk 3 foot! He can be sound asleep and he'll wake up if I step out of the room.I'm sure he senses or hears something.The rattle of any treat bag will get 2 dogs at your foot here! Sometimes,it isn't even food,but they think so!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I haven't really had a chance to test this because it's impossible for me to sneak out of room... Kubrick is always right at my heels no matter if he was sound asleep or not.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

For a while I was worried about Shelby's hearing. But then everyone was talking about their "selective hearing", so I waited. Well, she doesn't hear me when I call her to come in at night so I can go to bed. But, she pops right up when she hears a car door slam down the block. 

I can't even move in my chair and their little heads pop up to see where I am going.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

So true - all of it! Pepper is almost completely deaf when I call him to come in after a potty run, but if I so much as shift in my seat then his head pops up from wherever to see what I'm doing. And he will snap out of a sound sleep if he hears the freezer door open! 

They are rascals, aren't they?

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh funny! There is no way for me to even attempt to leave the room without every sleeping dog getting up and following me. Funnier yet is that my husband can't even turn the corner without the dogs running to the front door. I think they even know the sound of his Lexus... and it doesn't even rattle! LOL These guys are amazing. I know when he is coming home before he has even pulled into the driveway.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, that is a good hearing test....and so funny right now, as I could not sleep, missed dinner and got up at 2:00 am, having some crackers and they are both up with me, heard me down here eating. Missy is licking my plate and Casper had to have a cracker.

They were both sound asleep and I came downstairs to have alone time....if I had not got out the food they would both still be in bed


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I noticed a few of you talked about your dogs loving ice cubes. When I had my other dogs, they loved ice cubes. Kodi and Shelby didn't really show any interest in ice cubes until recently. We had some sleet and then it froze. Well, they went crazy biting off chunks of ice and eating them. Now when I ask them if they want ice, they run to the fridge.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> That is so funny - Sissy loves the vanilla cookies we keep in our cookie jar.
> If we even cling into that jar she comes running. I will try to quietly open it and she hears - I can't believe it sometimes.
> 
> When it comes to food - her hearing is perfect:ear:


Vanilla cookies? For humans or dogs?

I want that recipe!!!!!!!!!  PM me! eace:

Kara


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Funny thread! Benji and Lizzie pass the test with flying colors. They hear my hubbby or me driving in, ice cubes' dispenser, their treat box being moved. It is just amazing!


----------

